# Mailing smoked fish



## arcticmike (Apr 20, 2015)

Hey gang what do i need to know about this? How long will fish keep, non refrigerated, Vac packed, and hot smoked? lets say its a salmon. I would like to send some out but it could take as long as two weeks. Any ideas????

Any help you guys can give me would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## hillbilly jim (Apr 20, 2015)

The USPS would consider smoked fish as a "perishable", which is not allowed.


----------



## inkjunkie (Apr 20, 2015)

Hillbilly Jim said:


> The USPS would consider smoked fish as a "perishable", which is not allowed.


So all those trailers of oranges I used to unload when I worked at the USPS didn't happen I guess
http://about.usps.com/posters/pos138/pos138__v04_revision_082014_tech_013.htm


----------



## cmayna (Apr 20, 2015)

Yes, most of the carriers will ship smoked fish.  The problem is how to keep it chilled during shipment without ponying up a bunch of moola. It is suggested to be shipped  to go over night, maybe 2 day, but most importantly as long as there are long lasting chill packs.  Not cheap!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 20, 2015)

Yes, fish can be safely shipped.  Ensure it has been properly cured (80% salinity at 60°) smoked and vac packed.  Ship with one or two-day service and it will be fine.

Precaution:  If you are not sure of the salinity of your brine, purchase a salimeter and measure the strength of your brines, this ensures properly cured products.  Many brine recipes, although popular, do not meet the minimum requirements for cured fish.  

You may also freeze, then pack the fish surrounded with crumpled newspaper in a foam cooler with ice packs and placed in a cardboard box for shipping.

Tom


----------



## arcticmike (Apr 20, 2015)

So it HAS to be chilled ? i thought i read somewhere that it should be able to handle a day or two or more not chilled. I live in a remote fly in community in Canada's arctic and next day mail is never an option. 

Could it possibly start out frozen solid and gradually thaw enroute ? but again it could take a week to arrive at it's final destination


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 20, 2015)

You may want to check out making salmon jerky.  Two birds, one stone.

Tom


----------

